
OVH turns on anti-spam for outgoing email from their network, traffic plummets - ck2
https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/status/393710948814311424/photo/1/large
======
dan1234
Does this mean revenue is also about to plummet as the spammers realise OVH
isn't working for them?

~~~
ck2
I hope it helps eliminate every bad actor on their network.

Because their abuse department is useless, ignores all reports.

The problem is there are also blog/forum spammers on their network, hundreds
if not thousands and I doubt this filter is meant to detect them, sounds like
only a port 25 thing.

------
ck2
Background info:
[http://status.ovh.net/?do=details&id=5669](http://status.ovh.net/?do=details&id=5669)

